# Takemitsu - Asterism (1969)



## pwhs (Oct 2, 2013)

Toru Takemitsu wrote a piece of music for piano and orchestra called: Asterism. I only know of one recording of it, on an old vinyl LP (there a couple of them on Amazon, for example). 

Does anyone know of a more recent recording of this work (on CD)? I have looked through Naxos and found nothing. I wonder if there might be one that is available in Japan.

The piece itself sounds quite remarkable, it appears to have a 1 and half minute crescendo.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

If it is the Ozawa/Toronto/Takahashi on RCA then it has been availble on CD in Japan, I have a copy! (Still does it seems; CD-Japan or HMV Japan, but I have no clue what a "Blue-Spec-CD is or plays on!  )

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

ptr said:


> If it is the Ozawa/Toronto/Takahashi on RCA then it has been availble on CD in Japan, I have a copy! (Still does it seems; CD-Japan or HMV Japan, but I have no clue what a "Blue-Spec-CD is or plays on!  )
> 
> /ptr


Blue-spec CD is a standard CD made with the laser that they use to cut blu-ray discs. Whether it produces a better sound or not has been debated among audiophiles (most say the difference is negligible).

Here is the disc ptr mentions. One of the sellers is willing to ship overseas (look for 海外向け). He/she claims it's in good condition, and lists it for 300 Yen, but no more details.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

If you click on *Blue-spec CD2 *at CD Japan, a pop-up says it's compatible with standard CD players.

Note: On October 15, 2013, ArkivMusic will be releasing it on CD-Rom. Advance orders taken now.

http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/album.jsp?album_id=1014249

For folk who haven't heard Asterism, it's transferred from LP at YT. Ozawa (1969) seems to be the only recording of it.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you do not know of it, you may also want to give Takemitsu's _Arc_ (1963) a listen


----------



## pwhs (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for your replies. The forthcoming release by Arkivmusic looks promising. I came across the youtube posting which prompted my posting. I hadn't heard the piece for 40 years, but it stuck in my mind somehow.


----------



## Rob Davies (Jun 28, 2015)

The contents of the old Takemitsu RCA LP, including _Asterism_, have recently (June 2015) been released on a Sony Classical 10 CD box, Masterworks of the 20th Century (8 88750 61902 0). There are several other CDs in the box of rather obscure but very interesting 20th C music that have, as far as I know, not had CD release until now. I missed the Takemitsu LP in the 1970s, so it's good to catch up with this music at last. This CD matches the original LP and has less than 35 minutes playing time, but with music of this density, that's no drawback.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

pwhs said:


> Toru Takemitsu wrote a piece of music for piano and orchestra called: Asterism. I only know of one recording of it, on an old vinyl LP (there a couple of them on Amazon, for example).
> 
> Does anyone know of a more recent recording of this work (on CD)? I have looked through Naxos and found nothing. I wonder if there might be one that is available in Japan.
> 
> The piece itself sounds quite remarkable, it appears to have a 1 and half minute crescendo.






 for a downloadable version . (it's the 1969 recording so not recent).


----------

